# My 3 Monkeys at the Beach



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Here are some pics of my babies at the beach. It was cold, but they were totally unphased. Cricket didn't come along this time (we were with another couple...non dog folks...), but she was well cared for by the pet sitter while we were gone. Meanwhile, all Piper can talk about is going home tomorrow to see her dogs.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Kim, your children are as adorable as your Hav!!! LOL and coming from me you know what a high compliment that is... seriously your three monkeys are all beautful.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I always enjoy seeing pics of your gorgeous human and furry kids!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

What fun photos! Looks like everyone had a great time.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Looks like fun times!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Your children are beautiful. Love the pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Beautiful kids! Lovely smiles, eyes, and gorgeous eye-lashes, too! 

It sure looked cold, though...


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kim, your kids are so cute! I love the jumping pics.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Your children are gorgeous, so happy, vibrant, in the moment ! Thanks for sharing such a day brightener.


----------



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)

What a happy family, thank's for the pictures


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Cute. They make me want to go play on the beach too


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Cute! Kids don't seem to mind how cold it is if there's water involved. LOL


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Kim, you're kids are adorable, and they look like they're having a ball at the beach!
Gina


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Love the pictures - the one of the daughter looks like a top model shot!! 
It's so nice that she misses her pups!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Your kids are all so adorable! What are your boy's names? I know Piper's, but can't remember if I've heard the others.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Nice pictures. I'm jealous, I want to be at the beach instead of here up North in the snow. Have fun. We'd be sad without Izzy for a weekend too.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Your babies are sooooooooooooooooo cute!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Tritia said:


> Your kids are all so adorable! What are your boy's names? I know Piper's, but can't remember if I've heard the others.


Jack & Miles. We just got home this afternoon. The pups were thrilled to have us home, and our dog sitter left tons of treats for them, so they are quite happy tonight.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

The beach is such a great place for pictures! Looks like fun!


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Beautiful pictures of beautiful kids on a beautiful beach!!! Loved it.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Kim, your monkeys are adorable!!! Ah, to be as joyful as that again, jumping in the cold waves without a care in the world. Beautiful.  Happy to hear your pooches didn't miss you TOO much. lol


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

You children are "beautiful". Thanks for sharing, they look soooo happy in the cold water!


----------

